# Race Report - FL HOPRA Race 6-Orlando, FL



## slotcar58 (Jun 21, 2007)

Race Report – FL HOPRA Race 6 – Orlando (Belle Isle) 3/10/12

Nine racers turned out to battle it out on Jimmie Paris’s Belle Isle Speedway. Welcome to young Daren Johnson who made an impressive showing in his first race pressing Robert and Chris in his first race. We would like to thank Dave Vickers, of VRP Products, for racing with us, donating season prizes, and putting on a product demonstration of his great HO test equipment.

The first race was the Amateur Tomy SRT hard body. Robert won the race with Chris coming in second followed by first timer Daren.

Robert Pullen 164
Chris Paris 160
Daren Johnson 156

The next race of the day was the Semi-Pro and Pro Super Stock. Bruce and Terry battled throughout the whole race with Bruce pulling out the win. Dave Vickers won the Semi-Pro category over Leo by two track sections, with a Terry Flynn prepared car. Jimmie finished 12 laps back of Leo for third in the Semi-Pro category.

Pro
Bruce Beaulieu 182
Terry Flynn 178

Semi-Pro 
Dave Vickers 166
Leo Belleville 166
Jimmie Paris 154
Russ Seidler 131

The next race of the day was the Amateur 5.8 ohm Modified. Robert took first over Daren by 14 laps. Daren made a great showing for a first race!

Robert Pullen 110
Daren Johnson 96

The last race of the day was the Pro Compression Molded and the Semi-Pro 5.8 ohm Modified. Bruce and Terry battled it out again with Bruce pulling out a 14 lap victory. Leo took the Semi-Pro win over Jimmie by 3 laps with Russ finishing third.

Compression Molded
Bruce Beaulieu 228
Terry Flynn 214

5.8 Ohm Modified
Leo Belleville 205
Jimmie Paris 203
Russ Seidler 163

Don’t miss our season finale at Bill Pinch’s theraceway.biz, on April 7th. There will be 21 trophies presented and over $500.00 in prizes from the following great sponsors: M-Tech, VRP Products, BSRT, Bodies by Bruce, Racemasters, Parma PSE, LandShark, and Harbor Freight.


----------

